# Blast bulk diet



## Valdosta (Nov 25, 2021)

*Cycle:*
750mg Test E (24w)
500mg Deca (24w)
50mg anadrol pwo (w1-7)

*Diet
Calories: 4811
Protein: 310g

Meal 1: Breakfast shake*
1cup oats (300c 10p)
2cup milk (320c 16p)
.5cup peanuts (320c 14p)
1scoop whey (100c 18p)
*1040 calories, 58g protein

meal 2: meat pasta*
1/4lb pasta (400c 11p)
1/4lb beef (280c 20p)
tomato & cheese (100c 2p)
10oz eggwhites (167c, 33p)
*947 calories, 66g protein

meal 3: protein shake*
2cup milk (320c 16p)
1cup peanuts (620c, 28p)
*940 calories, 54g protein

meal 4: meat pasta*
1/4lb pasta (400c 11p)
1/4lb beef (280c 20p)
tomato & cheese (100c 2p)
10oz eggwhites (167c, 33p)
*947 calories, 66g protein

meal 5: egg shake*
10oz eggwhites (167c, 33p)
1cup peanuts (620c, 28p)
.5cup oats(150c, 5p)
*937 calories, 66g protein*

I don't really like eating that much and if I don't remind myself to I could easily go a day without doing it, so I don't mind having most of my meals liquid form, it will help me get them down. I'm trying to avoid whey isolate because I gear your body doesn't effectively get all the protein out of it so I tried to include it sparingly. Please constructively clown on my diet here to help me make adjustments. About to start prepping the pasta. Oh and def need some vegetables. I don't get those often now that I don't live with my parents 😖 all advice welcome


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 25, 2021)

Other more knowledgeable guys will chime in.

ID say you can probably reduce heat overall; like Test 500 and Deca 500 at least. Maybe even Test 500, Deca 400. Especially with Anadrol too.

I also think most guys would discourage Anadrol for 7 weeks. More like 4-6 I think.

Diet seems fine to me. Doable on a young dudes budget.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Other more knowledgeable guys will chime in.
> 
> ID say you can probably reduce heat overall; like Test 500 and Deca 500 at least. Maybe even Test 500, Deca 400. Especially with Anadrol too.
> 
> ...


damnit i meant critique the diet ive already got 5 pages of u guys bashing the cycle on my training log 😭


----------



## CJ (Nov 25, 2021)

Holy crap that's a lot of peanuts. 😳

If you like nuts, mix it up. (yes, I know peanuts aren't really nuts). Some others have pretty good micronutrients, like Brazil nuts and selenium for example, or almonds and Vitamin E

Oh, whey Isolate is actually a very good protein source, best for post workout as it absorbs really fast. 

If you have random protein shakes during the day, try for a whey+casein blend, or just casein. Both whey and casein are dairy protein, like found in milk.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 25, 2021)

What's your current weight, goal weight and TDEE?


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 25, 2021)

TODAY said:


> What's your current weight, goal weight and TDEE?


175. goals just to be as big as possible ig. idk about tdee; must be high tho i seem to struggle gaining weight


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 26, 2021)

on that stack your gonna grow if u do everything correct or not ..try to do it correctly 30 pounds is not unheard of on drol deca test


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Day 1 diet report:
Meal 3 was easy af to down. if I struggle in the future more meals will be adjusted to match meal 3.
started slowing down by the end of meal 4 
meal 5 sucked ass. fuck meal 5

i feel like throwing up. Idk if its sustainable yet. I'll know soon. If i can stick to it for a week then the next week will be easier. Part of the problem today was i woke up late and am going to bed early, so my waking hours add up to 11 out of the 24hr day. I feel like on a normal schedule this wouldve been more managable, if i had 4 or 5 more hours in the day to spread things out. we'll see how i can manage things around a work schedule tommorow. may have to take bits and pieces from certain meals to work then have bits and pieces left over after.


----------



## CJ (Nov 26, 2021)

You sleep 13 hours per day???  😳

I hate you. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Id definitely not run A for 7 weeks.

Diet is too much protein, and unless you weigh 300 lean it's fucking pointless


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 26, 2021)

You're gonna eat pasta twice a day for 6mos? Diets set in stone are always the worst to follow.

Pecans, cashews, and pistachios > peanuts. 

Also, if you weigh any less than 230lbs at the end of your 6mo Diet and Cycle, then you failed.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You sleep 13 hours per day???  😳
> 
> I hate you. 🤣🤣🤣


well i've been getting like 3 hours but i'm tryna fix that lol


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Id definitely not run A for 7 weeks.
> 
> Diet is too much protein, and unless you weigh 300 lean it's fucking pointless


but what if im 300 lean by the end of it


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> You're gonna eat pasta twice a day for 6mos? Diets set in stone are always the worst to follow.
> 
> Pecans, cashews, and pistachios > peanuts.
> 
> Also, if you weigh any less than 230lbs at the end of your 6mo Diet and Cycle, then you failed.


I like the pasta. i'll keep up with updates so we'll see


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> but what if im 300 lean by the end of it


You won’t be


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> You won’t be


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


>



It’s true. Don’t be delusional. 

Let’s see your build and weight. I’ll help you a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> It’s true. Don’t be delusional.
> 
> Let’s see your build and weight. I’ll help you a little.
> 
> ...





pretty good lighting no editting. took last night day 1 of diet. just got done bulking i'm at about 175 but just getting over the flu so i'm a lil flat. 5'9


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

You won’t be 300. Focus on getting to 200 first my man. However you got a solid base 

Start with 200g of protein, 65f and 400c. Adjust carbs as needed. It’s a very shot in the dark guess but it’s a start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

I don’t need to hear the flat bullshit. Stop being an insecure cunt. Just post and go.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> You won’t be 300. Focus on getting to 200 first my man. However you got a solid base
> 
> Start with 200g of protein, 65f and 400c. Adjust carbs as needed. It’s a very shot in the dark guess but it’s a start.
> 
> ...


i dont mind putting on some fat i just want to be larger


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

You will gain some fat yes. You just don’t want to GET fat 

300g of protein is asinine. Ease back to 200g. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> You will gain some fat yes. You just don’t want to GET fat
> 
> 300g of protein is asinine. Ease back to 200g.
> 
> ...


i dont wanna 😭 i dont wanna miss out on any potential for gains


----------



## Dex (Nov 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> View attachment 15671
> 
> pretty good lighting no editting. took last night day 1 of diet. just got done bulking i'm at about 175 but just getting over the flu so i'm a lil flat. 5'9


Start hitting those legs hard. And 300lb lean would take years with lots of hard training and a ton of gear. It is possible though.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Dude. You won’t. Your body doesn’t need that much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

I mean I do nutrition coaching for a living and have a degree in it. I sort of know my shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Dex said:


> Start hitting those legs hard. And 300lb lean would take years with lots of hard training and a ton of gear. It is possible though.


i fucked up my knee 2 weeks into my first cycle and gained 20lbs, none in my legs 😭 i'm finally back at them tho. squat max went up 40lbs despite not being able to hit legs the whole time


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> I mean I do nutrition coaching for a living and have a degree in it. I sort of know my shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i believe u. it just sounds fun to eat a shit ton and get "huge"


----------



## Dex (Nov 26, 2021)

Also, what is your maintenance in calories? 4800 seems like you are going for 2-3lbs a week and there will be a lot of fat gains.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

Dex said:


> Also, what is your maintenance in calories? 4800 seems like you are going for 2-3lbs a week and there will be a lot of fat gains.


i havent been gaining any weight on 3500-3800ish i've been at 175 for like 5 weeks i think


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> i havent been gaining any weight on 3500-3800ish i've been at 175 for like 5 weeks i think



Increase slowly. 1000 a day increase is extreme. Be patient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 26, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> You will gain some fat yes. You just don’t want to GET fat
> 
> 300g of protein is asinine. Ease back to 200g.
> 
> ...


Do that by cutting back on the peanuts.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

struggled to get meal 2 down and its only day 2. fuck


----------



## CJ (Nov 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> struggled to get meal 2 down and its only day 2. fuck


You jumped too much too quickly. This is no surprise at all.

Ashman was spot on, slow increases, like 10%

You said you were at 3500-3800? Split the difference, call it 3650. Add 10% then you're at about 4000 Cals. That's the logical next step you should have taken.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You jumped too much too quickly. This is no surprise at all.
> 
> Ashman was spot on, slow increases, like 10%
> 
> You said you were at 3500-3800? Split the difference, call it 3650. Add 10% then you're at about 4000 Cals. That's the logical next step you should have taken.


if i fail within the next couple days im gunna cut meal 4 out entirely. sound reasonable?


----------



## CJ (Nov 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> if i fail within the next couple days im gunna cut meal 4 out entirely. sound reasonable?


You're eating 1,560 Cals of peanuts per day right now, better option would be to cut that back.... A lot. 

Don't think of peanuts as a protein source, they're an incomplete protein. Sure it counts, kind of, but peanuts should be considered a FAT source, not a protein source.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're eating 1,560 Cals of peanuts per day right now, better option would be to cut that back.... A lot.
> 
> Don't think of peanuts as a protein source, they're an incomplete protein. Sure it counts, kind of, but peanuts should be considered a FAT source, not a protein source.


i eat them because theyre fat. I can't eat much so I tried eating more healthy fats to add a bunch of calories without having to eat large quantities


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Listen. Stop eating like an asshole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> i eat them because theyre fat. I can't eat much so I tried eating more healthy fats to add a bunch of calories without having to eat large quantities


But you need to cut back calories... A lot. They're they obvious choice of what to drop. It's not even close.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But you need to cut back calories... A lot. They're they obvious choice of what to drop. It's not even close.


but the pastas the hardest thing for me to get down 😔


----------



## CJ (Nov 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> but the pastas the hardest thing for me to get down 😔


Cuz you're full of freakin peanuts!!!!!   🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Man up. You want to gain size? Eat the carbs. 

Rice is an option too ya know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Nov 26, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Listen. Stop eating like an asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like you a lot 🤣.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I like you a lot .



Haha thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 26, 2021)

Want a better fat source that won't fill you up like peanuts.... Add EV Olive Oil to your pasta.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 26, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> but the pastas the hardest thing for me to get down 😔


Eat something that doesn't make you feel uncomfortably full. Try rice, or potatoes, or beans, or a number of other carb sources.


----------



## CJ (Nov 26, 2021)

This is what your meals should look like... Ground beef, rice cooked in bone broth, bag of spinach tossed in. 

Goes down easy, digests well, and has solid nutrients.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> This is what your meals should look like... Ground beef, rice cooked in bone broth, bag of spinach tossed in.
> 
> Goes down easy, digests well, and has solid nutrients.
> 
> ...


That rice looks delicious 🤤


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

This is what I have every day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Fat needs to be about 20-25% of your calories, protein is 200g (for you) and fill the rest with carbs

You can opt to ignore me, or you can take the advice of a 47 year old man who's been doing this shit before your parents had sex


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 27, 2021)

nvm shits easy. all ive got after works just a pasta dish and 2 cups milk. i got this


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 29, 2021)

3 days of this diet and i'm down 5 pounds. that's fucking great. makes no sense. maybe i'm dehydrated? idk how this is possible


----------



## Ryu (Nov 29, 2021)

Man, so much good advice in this thread and your not taking any of it. Painful to read to be honest.

Cut back on the fat and protein, peak the carbs and keep the sources simple.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 29, 2021)

Ryu said:


> Man, so much good advice in this thread and your not taking any of it. Painful to read to be honest.
> 
> Cut back on the fat and protein, peak the carbs and keep the sources simple.


people have said to do that but I don't see how that would make me gain weight. It doesn't make any sense how I'm losing weight


----------



## Ryu (Nov 29, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> people have said to do that but I don't see how that would make me gain weight. It doesn't make any sense how I'm losing weight


So what your doing now is not working, why not give the advice in this thread a go and see what happens.

@Fvckinashman has been giving some solid advice, ask him nicely and Im sure he would lay something simple out for you to follow for a couple of weeks that would not have you gagging on the fork.

Also, use the tape, not scale.


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> people have said to do that but I don't see how that would make me gain weight. It doesn't make any sense how I'm losing weight


Weird stuff happens over short time periods, it's just noise. It's obviously just water weight you dropped. 

Keep track of WEEKLY average weights, see what those do. You can't make adjustments off of daily fluctuations.


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2021)

Look at my 2 month graph. Lots of ups and downs in there, but the TREND is obviously moving up...


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Weird stuff happens over short time periods, it's just noise. It's obviously just water weight you dropped.
> 
> Keep track of WEEKLY average weights, see what those do. You can't make adjustments off of daily fluctuations.


well i start the cycle tommorow i just been riding on 500mg test until then but was still hoping to see myself up a pound or so


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Look at my 2 month graph. Lots of ups and downs in there, but the TREND is obviously moving up...
> 
> View attachment 15741


😮 ima give it 2 weeks then i'll get back to u fellas. threads locked til then so i dont get clowned or come in and make a fool of myself again


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> 😮 ima give it 2 weeks then i'll get back to u fellas. threads locked til then so i dont get clowned or come in and make a fool of myself again


You're fine, it's normal concerns, nothing that hasn't been said many times. 

Just trust the process, make SMALL adjustments to course correct, and you'll do well. 

I personally like to plan a REALISTIC rate of weight gain, and plot out a graph that's ± 1 lb from that point. Each week if I'm within that band, I'm good. If I'm a little below it, I bump up the Cals about 10%, if I'm above it, I'll cut back the Cals a liitle, but still be in a surplus, so my rate of weight gain slows until I'm back within the range I plotted. 

This keeps me on track, and hopefully keeps the excess unnecessary fat off.


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2021)

Dr Mike Israetel/Renaissance Periodization has a video series on nutrition for gaining weight @Valdosta. I'd recommend giving all the videos a watch. Here's the 1st video in the series...

Muscle Gain Nutrition Made Simple


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 29, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> people have said to do that but I don't see how that would make me gain weight. It doesn't make any sense how I'm losing weight


you are not giving it time and you are overthinking this.

Protein 200g
Carbs 400g
Fat 80g

This is a daily caloric intake of 3120 calories of which 23% are from fat.

Run this for TWO WEEKS.

Weigh yourself daily and don't be a spaz and freak the fuck out about it.

If you need to up your calories - increase carbs by 10% and fat by 5%

This brings you to:

Protein 200g
Carbs 440g
Fat 85g

This bumps your calories to 3325

That is a 205 calorie per day bump which is an aggressive bump in a way.

If you need to add more - add 5% to carbs and fat each time. If you start to gain too much fat, subtract 2.5% from each until that levels off. This is an art form wrapped around science which is why people like me have jobs.

This MAY seem slow to you, but when I was your age I was eating so fucking much and I got big as shit and fat as fuck. It took me YEARS to undo that nonsense mentally. Don't follow the mistakes many have made. You have good structure, use it in a smart way, and trust me.

I coach powerlifters, bodybuilders, and athletes in nutrition. I have a degree in this. I have been doing it a very long time and have a long list of current clients who are happy AF.

I have a guy right now who is about to hit a 2100 pound raw total this week at his meet, I work with an Olympian, and I sure AF know how to help an impatient kid.

This is free advice, I suggest using it, it WILL help you.

Weight gain requires patience. A LOT of it. Cutting is easier because you can't rush fat loss unless you want to feel like death. Why would weight gain be any different? It is much easier to be fat than gain muscle.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 29, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> you are not giving it time and you are overthinking this.
> 
> Protein 200g
> Carbs 400g
> ...


This is solid advice op. 

I'll only add the importance of hydration. Especially with the extra carbs and glycogen storage capacity being increased as your muscles grow, you'll need more and more water as well. I learned a long time ago that dehydration or even simply not being optimally hydrated can kill a cycle's gains. Shoot for an oz of water per lb of bodyweight per day... it's not scientific at all, it just gives you a target to shoot for. I myself usually shoot for 1.5 gallons off cycle and 2+ while running.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 29, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> This is solid advice op.
> 
> I'll only add the importance of hydration. Especially with the extra carbs and glycogen storage capacity being increased as your muscles grow, you'll need more and more water as well. I learned a long time ago that dehydration or even simply not being optimally hydrated can kill a cycle's gains. Shoot for an oz of water per lb of bodyweight per day... it's not scientific at all, it just gives you a target to shoot for. I myself usually shoot for 1.5 gallons off cycle and 2+ while running.


truth


----------



## TODAY (Nov 29, 2021)

Dear, @Valdosta 

You've been given an extraordinary blueprint for success in this thread. Now, you can either:

A.) Treat it as the gift that it is and succeed

Or

B.) fuck it up by overthinking and/or being stubborn.

At this point, failure is ENTIRELY on you. You no longer have the excuse of ignorance.


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Dear, @Valdosta
> 
> You've been given an extraordinary blueprint for success in this thread. Now, you can either:
> 
> ...



Choose wisely...


----------



## eazy (Nov 29, 2021)

Ryu said:


> Painful to read to be honest.


surprisingly common


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 30, 2021)

i give in bastards. cutting most of the peanuts out and adding carbs instead. ive began to fucking hate the oats too. i'm gunna rework everything and post a new plan after i get done working out


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 30, 2021)

*Updated diet.*
i've added half a cup of oats and half a pound of pasta to net me more carbs. Do u guys think 500ish carbs is enough? i cut out whey because it's bunk. Here's everything I will be eating (it will be split throughout the day; i'll try to keep a consistent flow of calories and protein going through me):

1lb pasta -            1600cal | 336c  56p
2cup oats -             600cal | 108c  20p
.5lb beef -              575cal  |     0c   78p
egg whites -           500cal |     0c 100p
4cup whole milk - 640cal |   52c   32p
2 cups peanuts - 1280cal |   36c   56p

*calories: 5195
carbs:        532
protein:     342*

ik i could cut out the peanuts entirely but i bought a bunch of them so i'm at least going to eat them til they're gone. Then we'll assess to see if I'm fat or can continue to purchase peanuts. I know u guys don't want me to have the peanuts. 
I also am kinda addicted to soda and have a glass or two of cheap off brand cola a day. I didn't include it in the diet plan because it's off the record 🤫


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 30, 2021)

oops forgot the sauce. i'll add in a jar of great value pasta sauce a day.
adds 300cal, 55g carbs, 10g protein

total:
calories: 5495
carbs:        587
protein:     352
there's also parmesan cheese. i feel like the values on it are insignificant. the numbers don't seem insignificant but im not gunna measure so we can call it insignificant for now.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 30, 2021)

Like I said, I highly doubt your numbers are accurate, and I see no mention of fats there either....


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 30, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Like I said, I highly doubt your numbers are accurate, and I see no mention of fats there either....


i just got the numbers off the boxes and did basic multiplication. if the numbers are off blame walmart not me. almost everything i eats walmart brand


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 30, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> i just got the numbers off the boxes and did basic multiplication. if the numbers are off blame walmart not me. almost everything i eats walmart brand


Cool that rationality will work at really well for you bud


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 30, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Cool that rationality will work at really well for you bud


wut 😭 i don't understand what you mean. how else would i know what the food contains


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 30, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> wut 😭 i don't understand what you mean. how else would i know what the food contains


Ever heard of a free app called myfitnesspal? There's many others as well.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 30, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Ever heard of a free app called myfitnesspal? There's many others as well.


so u think they put fake numbers on the boxes?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 30, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> so u think they put fake numbers on the boxes?


Good luck with your journey bud.


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> so u think they put fake numbers on the boxes?


I believe they're allowed to be up to 20% off. So yes, the numbers are probably wrong, but if you eat the same foods all the time, it won't matter.


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2021)

And your good choices are less than ideal, and you're not going to count soda or parnesan cheese???  🤔🤔  Good luck with that.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 30, 2021)

Nobody listens to me Cj


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 30, 2021)

Ok. This is a waste of time  good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Ok. This is a waste of time  good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You learn quickly.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You learn quickly.


I do my best. I'm all about helping out but when this shit is like beating your head into a wall, fuck that.


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> I do my best. I'm all about helping out but when this shit is like beating your head into a wall, fuck that.


Sometimes all you can say is... Good luck


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Sometimes all you can say is... Good luck


ain't that the truth


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> I do my best. I'm all about helping out but when this shit is like beating your head into a wall, fuck that.


Oh, and don't ever write a training program for anyone. They all make dumb changes to it, add a thousand things to it, and it ends up looking nothing like what you wrote. 

If you ever do, make it generic because it won't be followed.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Oh, and don't ever write a training program for anyone. They all make dumb changes to it, add a thousand things to it, and it ends up looking nothing like what you wrote.
> 
> If you ever do, make it generic because it won't be followed.


that is a given. I don't give out free training programs EVER... diet? I mean shit, you can find that info all over the fucking place and it takes me 30 seconds to figure it out... coaching someone however is a different story and that is ALL psychology


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> rice cooked in bone broth



Love this! The amount out nutrients in it is incredible. I cook a shit ton of barley in it too. 

Unfortunately I make my own from whatever I have laying around the farm. Turkey feet/ carcasses.  Whatever beef bones and hooves I have around. Your thoughts on cals?

163 calories 
7 grams protein 
15 grams fat.

That's as close as I can figure it lol


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Love this! The amount out nutrients in it is incredible. I cook a shit ton of barley in it too.
> 
> Unfortunately I make my own from whatever I have laying around the farm. Turkey feet/ carcasses.  Whatever beef bones and hooves I have around. Your thoughts on cals?
> 
> ...


I just get boxed or jarred bone broths, so I go with their info. They vary wildly though, so who knows.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I just get boxed or jarred bone broths, so I go with their info. They vary wildly though, so who knows.



Fine then lol. I'm just going to assume it's pretty low cal and eat even more of it. I'd rather be over on my cals than under.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 30, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Love this! The amount out nutrients in it is incredible. I cook a shit ton of barley in it too.
> 
> Unfortunately I make my own from whatever I have laying around the farm. Turkey feet/ carcasses.  Whatever beef bones and hooves I have around. Your thoughts on cals?
> 
> ...


A bone broth that high in fat would be quite thick, maybe even chunky at room temp. Most store-bought bone broths contain a few grams of fat per serving MAX.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 30, 2021)

TODAY said:


> A bone broth that high in fat would be quite thick, maybe even chunky at room temp. Most store-bought bone broths contain a few grams of fat per serving MAX.



Mine turns to pure gelatin at room temperature pretty much.  I use parts that have tons of marrow and connective tissues.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 1, 2021)

accidentally slept for 15 hours last night so i'm having trouble getting all this food down in this window since i'll only be awake for like 9 hours today. going to cut the peanuts for today. probably in the future too; maybe i'll just use them as a snack if I get hungry. I won't be forcing myself to eat them any more though


----------



## SirNuma (Dec 1, 2021)

You have had some good advice but it seems that you have totally ignored them all and continue on your way, plus the calorie count is wrong, you have not marked the fats and you call the calories of cheese "insignificant" when it is a highly caloric product, maybe you should reevaluate what you are doing and accept that by continuing to do what you do you will just get fat, good luck


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 1, 2021)

@Valdosta 

You are running absolutely huge doses while not eating properly.......what do you actually expect the outcome to be? Like others have stated you seem to ignore all the advice given and just do what you want anyway. Why ask? Why seek advice just to ignore it? If you just took the 750 test ate properly and trained like a beast, you would grow like crazy.  

Slept 15 hrs? Are you employed?  Living with parents?  How do you get to the gym? 

ALL of this lifestyle requires you to be militant about sleep food and training while meeting ALL of your other obligations. Doesn't seem you have a interest in doing any of it. Gear is just the last step in this. Maybe re consider......


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 5, 2021)

I have gained a decent amount of weight this week but i'm changing this diet drastically. methyl mike has explained to me what complete proteins and incomplete proteins are and how most of my "protein" i'm getting my body likely isn't able to use as protein. Gunna try to add a chicken breast a day into my diet. doesn't seem like anything else can compete, especially on a budget


----------



## TODAY (Dec 5, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I have gained a decent amount of weight this week but i'm changing this diet drastically. methyl mike has explained to me what complete proteins and incomplete proteins are and how most of my "protein" i'm getting my body likely isn't able to use as protein. Gunna try to add a chicken breast a day into my diet. doesn't seem like anything else can compete, especially on a budget


Sorry, dude, but it's wild to me that somebody would hop on a gram+ of gear without even the most basic understanding of nutritional science. Please, for the sake of your own longevity, learn how to research a topic throughly before making decisions that could have profoundly detrimental effects on your health.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 7, 2021)

This right here ^^^. And I have to add, at 5'10", 265 lbs currently I can gain on 3700-4000 cals easily.  How the fk can you be eating 5K plus cals, and exactly how fat are you?  ( hint: teo cups of peanuts? WTF bro) Just the thought that runs through my head when I read all this.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 7, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> This right here ^^^. And I have to add, at 5'10", 265 lbs currently I can gain on 3700-4000 cals easily.  How the fk can you be eating 5K plus cals, and exactly how fat are you?  ( hint: teo cups of peanuts? WTF bro) Just the thought that runs through my head when I read all this.


not fat. diets changed drastically. threads kinda useless at this point but ig at the end of this bulk i'll break down what all i ended up eating and how it worked out for me.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I have gained a decent amount of weight this week but i'm changing this diet drastically. methyl mike has explained to me what complete proteins and incomplete proteins are and how most of my "protein" i'm getting my body likely isn't able to use as protein. Gunna try to add a chicken breast a day into my diet. doesn't seem like anything else can compete, especially on a budget


You can complete proteins across multiple foods. For example, lentils on their own are an incomplete protein... But combine them with rice and now you have all the amino acids to complete the protein chain.

People always talk about incomplete proteins, as if they are garbage. People just need to learn how to better plan their diets to fill in missing amino acids to complete the chain. It's not hard


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Oh, and don't ever write a training program for anyone. They all make dumb changes to it, add a thousand things to it, and it ends up looking nothing like what you wrote.
> 
> If you ever do, make it generic because it won't be followed.


Been down that road.

I wrote a program for a friend who was trying to progress from beginnerish to intermediate. Fucking guy jacked up the program, took most of the back work out of it, replaced most of the compound movements with comfortable fluff shit and put in a shit ton of arm work and then had the nerve to say that “my” program (that I wrote for free) didn’t work when he didn’t see any progress.

Fucking people, man.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You can complete proteins across multiple foods. For example, lentils on their own are an incomplete protein... But combine them with rice and now you have all the amino acids to complete the protein chain.
> 
> People always talk about incomplete proteins, as if they are garbage. People just need to learn how to better plan their diets to fill in missing amino acids to complete the chain. It's not hard


I should add that you don't even have to complete the protein chain with in the same meal. Using lentils as an example again; you could have lentils for one meal and rice in the next meal, and you'll still have completed the chain.


----------



## CJ (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I should add that you don't even have to complete the protein chain with in the same meal. Using lentils as an example again; you could have lentils for one meal and rice in the next meal, and you'll still have completed the chain.


💯%  troof!!!


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> *Cycle:*
> 750mg Test E (24w)
> 500mg Deca (24w)
> 50mg anadrol pwo (w1-7)
> ...


What are your stats right now? Height and weight and possibly bf%?


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Id definitely not run A for 7 weeks.
> 
> Diet is too much protein, and unless you weigh 300 lean it's fucking pointless


Yeah that’s true. After your protein intake is adequate your body converts protein to carbohydrates for fuel in a very inefficient process that takes your body energy to do.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i dont wanna 😭 i dont wanna miss out on any potential for gains


Ironically you’ll gain more with carbohydrates and fat. Protein is 4 calories per gram, carb = 4 cal / gram and fat = 9 cal / gram. So adding fat calories is the easiest way to get more calories. And carbohydrates are the healthier way. Protein is the least efficient way once your physical needs have been met because your body will convert the excess to glucose anyway and it’s difficult for your body to do. In a bulk, increasing carbohydrates and fats will be easier on your body and more palatable. Especially since fats will not make your stomach expand as much, thus allowing you to consume higher calories without feelings of physical discomfort.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 5, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> What are your stats right now? Height and weight and possibly bf%?


ass. 5 9 morning weight 180ish. i like to keep bodyfat around 15 16ish so i look full in a shirt but lean enough without. lemme grab some pics




im on a ton of shit and still look fukn natty 😭 i'll get there eventually


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> This is what I have every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is Ashman?


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 5, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> What is Ashman?


i think he saved a custom recipe and it put his name on it


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ass. 5 9 morning weight 180ish. i like to keep bodyfat around 15 16ish so i look full in a shirt but lean enough without. lemme grab some pics
> View attachment 16992
> View attachment 16993
> View attachment 16994
> ...


You don’t look natty to me brah! Great progress thanks for sharing


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 5, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> You don’t look natty to me brah! Great progress thanks for sharing


thanks. its a work in progress. im up a lil less than 30 pounds since august but the progress is slowing down a good bit


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Fat needs to be about 20-25% of your calories, protein is 200g (for you) and fill the rest with carbs
> 
> You can opt to ignore me, or you can take the advice of a 47 year old man who's been doing this shit before your parents had sex


200 is still very high imho your body just doesn’t need that much. The 1g/lb bodyweight thing comes from the original recommendation of 1g/KILOGRAM not pound. But us bodybuilders known for our protein worship said fuck it let’s make it 1g/lb lol.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> people have said to do that but I don't see how that would make me gain weight. It doesn't make any sense how I'm losing weight


Possibly because of the energy / heat loss from the body inefficiently converting protein to glucose


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> *Updated diet.*
> i've added half a cup of oats and half a pound of pasta to net me more carbs. Do u guys think 500ish carbs is enough? i cut out whey because it's bunk. Here's everything I will be eating (it will be split throughout the day; i'll try to keep a consistent flow of calories and protein going through me):
> 
> 1lb pasta -            1600cal | 336c  56p
> ...


If you’re struggling to gain weight I don’t see any problem with soda and the like. Jay Cutler would drink sugary drinks. I saw that video of him in his Las Vegas home and he eats more processed foods not whole wheat etc. He said it doesn’t hit his body hard enough. At his size he needs the food to be as simplified as possible rather than complex carbs with fiber and so on. For example, he eats grits instead of oats. Oats have a lot of fiber which is great for weight loss but not good for bulking. Grits have all the fiber processed off them. Other foods might be like grape juice which could be like 200 calories per cup. Or literally French fries like Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> If you’re struggling to gain weight I don’t see any problem with soda and the like. Jay Cutler would drink sugary drinks. I saw that video of him in his Las Vegas home and he eats more processed foods not whole wheat etc. He said it doesn’t hit his body hard enough. At his size he needs the food to be as simplified as possible rather than complex carbs with fiber and so on. For example, he eats grits instead of oats. Oats have a lot of fiber which is great for weight loss but not good for bulking. Grits have all the fiber processed off them. Other foods might be like grape juice which could be like 200 calories per cup. Or literally French fries like Ronnie Coleman.


One sort of anatomical thing I’d like to point out is that no matter how big we get muscle wise, our stomachs don’t change as much, so it would be easier to eat high calorie processed foods on a bulk


BRICKS said:


> This right here ^^^. And I have to add, at 5'10", 265 lbs currently I can gain on 3700-4000 cals easily.  How the fk can you be eating 5K plus cals, and exactly how fat are you?  ( hint: teo cups of peanuts? WTF bro) Just the thought that runs through my head when I read all this.


5000 plus calories is indeed a hell of a lot isn’t it


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Regarding protein conversion to glucose:






						Gluconeogenesis - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




The reason why it is inefficient energetically









						Endergonic reaction - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 5, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> Regarding protein conversion to glucose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this threads kinda useless at this point cuz ive changed my diet so many times. right now im eating like a pound and a half of chicken breast a day, maybe 120g of whey for protein. then trying to eat a bunch of carbs along side it. i typically get about half a pound of pasta and maybe 6 cups of oats a day for carbs. still trying to up that; ive got a dumb idea im going to try for carbs soon but i always get grilled on here so im gunna do it and see how it works first.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

_“Overall, approximately ∼32–46 g of high-quality dietary protein/day is reported to be required to maintain protein balance (2). This is considerably less than amounts of protein reportedly consumed by American adults (∼65–100+ g/day) (4). The excess food-derived amino acids then are oxidized as fuel directly or indirectly after conversion to glucose.”_

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3636610/


----------



## CJ (Jan 5, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> _“Overall, approximately ∼32–46 g of high-quality dietary protein/day is reported to be required to maintain protein balance (2). This is considerably less than amounts of protein reportedly consumed by American adults (∼65–100+ g/day) (4). The excess food-derived amino acids then are oxidized as fuel directly or indirectly after conversion to glucose.”_
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3636610/




That is for individuals who don't train. There have been many studies on protein requirements for individuals who do train, and it's MUCH higher than you state. Here is one such study, but there are many with similar findings...









						International Society of Sports Nutrition Position Stand: protein and exercise - Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition
					

Position statement The International Society of Sports Nutrition (ISSN) provides an objective and critical review related to the intake of protein for healthy, exercising individuals. Based on the current available literature, the position of the Society is as follows: 1) An acute exercise...




					jissn.biomedcentral.com
				




And we get the 1g of protein per lb of LEAN bodyweight figure because it's a nice round number, close to the top end of the ranges in these studies, which is usually around 2g/kg.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 5, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> 200 is still very high imho your body just doesn’t need that much. The 1g/lb bodyweight thing comes from the original recommendation of 1g/KILOGRAM not pound. But us bodybuilders known for our protein worship said fuck it let’s make it 1g/lb lol.



Ok. You do realize that research says you’re wrong but you do you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 5, 2022)

0.8g/kg - 2.2g/kg

That’s the range 

2.2g/kg is 1g/LB 

This Range has been studied intensively 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jan 5, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> 0.8g/kg - 2.2g/kg
> 
> That’s the range
> 
> ...


I linked one such study 3 posts above, hopefully he'll see it and revise his thoughts on protein requirements. He might be holding himself back unnecessarily.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Ok. You do realize that research says you’re wrong but you do you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m open minded and here to learn my friend


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> That is for individuals who don't train. There have been many studies on protein requirements for individuals who do train, and it's MUCH higher than you state. Here is one such study, but there are many with similar findings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the research. I haven’t seen this. Like I said I’m here to learn I laugh at the notion that I would be coming here to impose my ideas upon everyone 😂 I know very little! Thanks for posting this article I’ll be sure to read it thoroughly. Have a blessed day everyone.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

So I read the article you provided and turns out you were right. I had read literature concerning regular untrained individuals. Now that I see this I may look into more properly measuring and increasing my protein. 


Fvckinashman said:


> 0.8g/kg - 2.2g/kg
> 
> That’s the range
> 
> ...



That is a very convenient conversion. I had always assumed that it was a mistranslation of 1g/kg recommendation. Turns out I was wrong and I learned something today!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 5, 2022)

I appreciate your willingness to learn. Commendable!


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 5, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> I appreciate your willingness to learn. Commendable!


This article CJ posted has so much info, I really didn’t know very much 😂


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 5, 2022)

Alan Aragon helped write that one, subscribe to his research review. I have written a few things for him over the years


----------



## CJ (Jan 5, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Alan Aragon helped write that one, subscribe to his research review. I have written a few things for him over the years


Highly recommend AARR!!!

So glad he's made his way back from his.... Missteps.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 5, 2022)

Me too. We’ve talked a lot about that. I was there when one of them happened. The KC one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jan 5, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Me too. We’ve talked a lot about that. I was there when one of them happened. The KC one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have some high quality friends, don't ever leave us!!!!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 5, 2022)

I get around and have been in this biz for a very long time. I like this board, good people for the most part


----------

